# Chaos within the GOP ranks likely to implode US Economy



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

There can be no other culprit if the economy goes into a slide from a pending government shutdown due to not increasing the debt ceiling, and being too incompetent to even elect a leader within their own ranks. What a joke they are.

Wall Street has already publically come out and stated if the GOP 3 ring circus causes markets to slide, the government to shut down, or another GOP induced credit rating devaluation, the blame goes directly and solely to them. No matter who tries really really hard to spin it otherwise.

http://www.politico.com/story/2015/10/w ... lam-214572



> Wall Street rattled by House GOP bedlam
> 
> Chaos in the U.S. House of Representatives makes an already scary autumn even more uncertain for Wall Street with debt limit and shutdown fights looming and no one clearly in charge.
> 
> ...


The United States is a banana republic

This is all too clear. There has never been this much chaos on Capitol Hill since just before the Civil War.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> There can be no other culprit if the economy goes into a slide from a pending government shutdown due to not increasing the debt ceiling, and being too incompetent to even elect a leader within their own ranks


This is what I find funny....

Democrats think that raising debt is good for the economy?? They think raising the costs of doing business is good for the economy and won't get shifted to the consumers?? (higher minimum wages, health care costs shifted to business, higher taxes on businesses, etc).

Now a lot of this stuff with wall street and their fear.... Maybe this is because of some of the laws that have been passed in the past 7 years or so are now coming to roost. Some of the legislation and other things that were done by ALL of congress.

BTW.... even though I don't agree with your views Machiavelli... I am glad to see you are back to help stir debate. :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> BTW.... even though I don't agree with your views Machiavelli... I am glad to see you are back to help stir debate.


Yes, we have only had two guys with such a messed up thought process. One has turned Libertarian, and that leaves our resident Marxist. I remember debating him about how we would save $2500 on our health insurance like Obama promised. He was right about Obama winning, but not what Obama would do. I guess I didn't think America was that far in the crapper.

So the republicans having a little tiff is more devastating than the 19 billion that Obama has run up in debt is that what your saying? More devastating than Obama letting the mid east fall into Russian and China hands, is that what your telling me? You missed the mother ship. :wink:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> So the republicans having a little tiff is more devastating than the 19 billion that Obama has run up in debt is that what your saying? More devastating than Obama letting the mid east fall into Russian and China hands, is that what your telling me? You missed the mother ship. :wink:


Yeah... I forgot to mention what is going on over there as well. Remember our markets are driven by the world markets and what goes on else where.

The stuff that Russia is doing is having an effect or affect on our markets as well. But hey lets have a liberal leaning media outlet point towards the republicans as the problem. HAHA.


----------

